

Stealing content was never easier than with HTML5 - ZeroGravitas
http://www.webkitchen.be/2011/01/26/stealing-content-was-never-easier-than-with-html5/

======
DjDarkman
Alright here's an idea, why don't you protect your content server side?

If user is logged in and user payed for music: stream, otherwise don't.

Simple isn't it? Few lines of code.

If you however want to cripple access to the music even after purchased, then
simply pick your favorite already existing DRM technology, that is probably
already cracked anyway, or invent your own that will be probably cracked
anyway. I think I'm beginning to see a pattern here.

And here is even more material on this matter: <http://xkcd.com/488/>

------
kgarten
sorry, how is flash content save from being copied? As soon as, I can display
it on my screen I can record it. It can be even easily scripted (a friend of
mine did sth. like that for a streaming page a while back). Also flash or any
proprietary plugin solution won't help you. As soon as it gains any traction,
there will be "save video" plugins for firefox, chrome etc.

Is this really a problem? If you are scared about smb. stealing your content,
you probably shouldn't put it on the Internet ;)

~~~
statictype
_If you are scared about smb. stealing your content, you probably shouldn't
put it on the Internet ;)_

Tell that to the big broadcasting sites like NBC or The Daily Show.

Even though its technically possible to save their videos right now, they
would be extremely reluctant to switch to a mechanism that would make it
downright trivial.

Finally, it could end up being the iOS and Android mobile devices that push
content providers towards HTML 5, figuring the benefits of streaming to
mobiles offsets the perceived downside of making video easy to save to disk.

~~~
blinks
Protect static content behind authentication? Hosting static files naked is
almost _asking_ for them to be hotlinked.

------
thmzlt
Just like this one and that guy who wanted to block Firefox because of Adblock
hurting ads revenue, people don't realize that as soon as you download a web
page, you can do whatever you want with it.

------
dedward
So? The web grew to the size it is partly because people could look at how
other people were doing things and, well, learn from it.

------
aw3c2
Worthless flamebait.

You can embed other people's images, css and other files, the world still
turns.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The article's rubbish but some of the comments are amazing though.

Like the fact that the guy in charge of HTML(5) closed a feature request for
DRM as WONTFIX with the blunt comment "DRM is evil".

<http://www.w3.org/Bugs/Public/show_bug.cgi?id=10902#c8>

And the guy (from Opera?) explaining how to do basic server side obfuscation
of HTML video/audio file links to equal basic Flash obfuscation.

[http://www.webkitchen.be/2011/01/26/stealing-content-was-
nev...](http://www.webkitchen.be/2011/01/26/stealing-content-was-never-easier-
than-with-html5/comment-page-1/#comment-26043)

------
cdr
Worth pointing out that per his byline, this guy is a "Adobe platform
evangelist".

